# Show us your mullet!!!



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

After getting a lot of comments on Facebook, i'm posting this. Lets see some of your best do's !!!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To old to have had one of those,.... thank gawd!!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I remember sporting that 'do. Thank god I don't have any photos of me then.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> I remember sporting that 'do. Thank god I don't have any photos of me then.


Common buddy, I'm sure if you look really hard you can find one or two.LOL


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I wore one, as a banker/finance guy no less, wayyyy past its expiration date. Can't be bothered to scan in old photos, I don't think I have any digital.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

make it stop.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hard to see from the pic, I'm on the right.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Mullets ain't the problem that they used to be and these days the County just traps any that are left and lets them go in the city where the social programs are better but if they come sniffin round here I run em off with a bit of rock salt and nails .... lol


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My mullet era was short lived, and thankfully, I'm not aware of any pics.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Someone needs to post a picture of themself with a mullet and standing beside a Camaro. 

That's a must.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

butterknucket said:


> Someone needs to post a picture of themself with a mullet and standing beside a Camaro.
> 
> That's a must.


Had a Trans Am does that count? LOL. Gonna try and find a pic.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

marcos said:


> View attachment 174737
> 
> Had a Trans Am does that count? LOL. Gonna try and find a pic.


Oh yes!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

marcos said:


> Had a Trans Am does that count?


WOW! You started early with your cars.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

greco said:


> WOW! You started early with your cars.
> View attachment 174777


LOL, no not me but my sons friend.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Never had a mullet, but I've often worn my hair long and either tied back or braided when it wasn't loose. Here are before and after shots from several years ago.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Wardo said:


> Mullets ain't the problem that they used to be and these days the County just traps any that are left and lets them go in the city where the social programs are better but if they come sniffin round here I run em off with a bit of rock salt and nails .... lol


Details on that guitar?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

cheezyridr said:


>


Holy s***, used to hang out with the guy that look like you.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Details on that guitar?


La Patrie, belongs to a friend.

I have classical made in Toronto in 1968 by some guy named Eugene Lucas. Looks to be mahogany back and sides and probably sitka top. Pretty much mint condition; held up well. I'll post pictures of it sometime, don't have any right now.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't have a picture of the best mullet ever. It was at a local strip club. Dude had a skullet and wore a Metallica t-shirt. Ever seen a girl dance to Seek and Destroy? I have. Its kind of weird.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Was going to post a Jagr pic, but I think you guys will enjoy this more:
Happy Birthday, Jaromir Jagr! Here's some mullet company


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Was going to post a Jagr pic, but I think you guys will enjoy this more:
> Happy Birthday, Jaromir Jagr! Here's some mullet company


The McDavid one looks authentic! And Tiger looks a little like Troy Polamalu.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Wardo said:


> Mullets ain't the problem that they used to be and these days the County just traps any that are left and lets them go in the city where the social programs are better but if they come sniffin round here I run em off with a bit of rock salt and nails .... lol


I have that exact guitar. Beauty of a player!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Was going to post a Jagr pic, but I think you guys will enjoy this more:
> Happy Birthday, Jaromir Jagr! Here's some mullet company


Nick Saban and Joe Madden, I can totally see them rocking those cuts lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Mullet enthusiasts gather in Australia town for inaugural festival


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

LanceT said:


> Mullet enthusiasts gather in Australia town for inaugural festival


See, we beat them to it. LOL


----------

